# Anyone Have Pottery Barn Kids' Furniture?



## DoubleOven (Jan 7, 2006)

.


----------



## peekyboo (Mar 16, 2005)

I don't, but a friend of mine bought a bassinet from PBK's. When it broke after only a couple months of use (it was supposed to roll, wheel broke), she called to complain. They sent her a brand new one free of charge.


----------



## CortLong (Jun 4, 2003)

We have purchased a dresser, changing table, crib and bassinet over the years. All are great quality and PBK has had good customer service.


----------



## klondikesky (May 27, 2004)

Dd1's heavy wooden bed is from Pottery Barn Kids. We bought it on sale, but still pretty spendy (like $450 before delivery, yikes!). The customer service is excellent, though. The bed had a crack in the wood near a screw. They sent out a furniture repairman to fix it, no charge.

I prefer Crate & Barrel for furniture in general. The quality/design is excellent in general, imo, and the prices are better (unless you go through Land of Nod, their children's store). I have a sectional sofa, two tables and several chairs and rugs from C&B and its outlets (physical and online), and just bought dd2's heavy wooden big-girl bed from the outlet for about $240.

This bed from their ready-to-assemble line of furniture (way way way better than ikea) would make a great kid's bed...
http://www.crateandbarrel.com/family...0454&viewall=1

and is $100 cheaper than pbk's catalina bed.









Oh, and with a flat-pack you can pick it up yourself if there's a store in your area. Even better.


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

I don't have any, but the family I nanny for does, and it doesn't feel like the best quality for the price. Is there a PB store near you so you can actually see the items before buying them?


----------



## naturalmaman (Jul 24, 2005)

PB stuff is so cute but SOO expensive!! I have also heard mixed reviews about the quality, but their customer service is great. I wanted to get my kids the Locker Beds---and knew I could find them cheaper somewhere on the web---and did to the tune of about $200 less for each full size bed and they CAME with the locker style underbed drawers where I believe PB Kids were extra!!!







:


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I'll be the first dissenter!

Everything we have had from Pottery Barn has been crapola. Literally, everything. And we bought a lot before we learned. Customer service was friendly but completely unhelpful.

IMNSHO they are NOT worth the money. IKEA is better... actually the stuff we bought from Rooms to Go has held up like gangbusters.


----------



## DoubleOven (Jan 7, 2006)

.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Holy delivery charges, Batman!

Yeah, our most expensive items literally had the paint chipping off so badly they're unusable. Grrr. I think you made a good choice!


----------



## bloomingmom (Jun 13, 2005)

we bought one of the .......oh dear what do they call them??..... the chairs made of 4 pieces of foam and a cloth cover. great idea and dd loves hers, but after washing the cover the innards that hold the foam just so(to make the thing chair shaped rather than blobular) shredded. i was able to sew them back together/reinforce them, but was annoyed to spend $100 on a chair and then spend an evening fixing it too.....


----------



## IamCoupongirl (Jan 3, 2003)

Klondike-
Thanks for the tip about C&B! We have one of their beds for dh/I, but it didn't occur to me to look there for the girls. Yahoo! I love the Alden beds!


----------



## Ayana18 (9 mo ago)

The Montessori furniture and climbing toys Kids wooden furniture and climbing toys - Woodandhearts are designed to stimulate the child's natural desire to move and climb. The furniture is sturdy and stable, so that the child can safely explore and play. 

The furniture is made of natural materials such as wood and cotton, so that the child can feel the different textures. The furniture is also lightweight, so that the child can easily move it around. 

The climbing toys are made of different materials such as rope, fabric, and wood. They are designed to help the child develop coordination and balance. The toys are also safe for the child to use, so that the child can play without fear of injury.


----------

